# [stage3] sys-devel/bc needed for kernel compilation ?

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

currently doing a fresh stage3 install for my lil' new server

and got stuck at the kernel compilation part (which never happened before)

even plain 

make -j N  

doesn't finish successfully

 *Quote:*   

> make -j3
> 
> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
> 
>   CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
> ...

 

anyone got the same ?

----------

## Ant P.

It's a "new" thing; previously the build needed perl5 for that part.

----------

## LiuYY

I got the same problem. After emerge sys-devel/bc, I successfully compiled the kernel 3.10.12.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

Just the same here, rebuilding a xen domu with /usr/src/linux (3.10.7-r1) )backup  :Sad: 

Oh dear, most off the time I love Gentoo, but such a situation belongs to the one forcing me to wonder whether to quit of not?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Never last very long, but this time I had to rant a little to recover faster.  :Wink: 

I'm not posting very often, at least nowadays, but reaching Guru rank under such condition is disappointing.  :Surprised: 

Now the question :

 *Quote:*   

> Should it be emerge -1 or declared in /var/lib/portage/world?

 

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

EDIT :

straight at stage3 building I have :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDN world -p | grep sys-devel
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1 
> ...

 

So emerge -1 bc should be ok.

----------

